# wild camping



## COOKIE (Oct 16, 2008)

hi to everyone, me and the missus been motorhoming now for about 14 months and loving it, albeit on campsites, we now want to go to scotland working our way up around the moray firth and over the top ending up on isle of lewis hopefully to do a lot of wild camping only stopping at camp sites to replenish water and dump grey and black stuff. if any one has any good tips of do,s and dont's we would be very pleased to hear from you, my missus feels a bit nervous about doing it. 

if you also know of any good areas/sites to wild camp that would be good too

many thanks

bob & (nervous) joyce


----------



## nowhereman (Oct 16, 2008)

COOKIE said:


> hi to everyone, me and the missus been motorhoming now for about 14 months and loving it, albeit on campsites, we now want to go to scotland working our way up around the moray firth and over the top ending up on isle of lewis hopefully to do a lot of wild camping only stopping at camp sites to replenish water and dump grey and black stuff. if any one has any good tips of do,s and dont's we would be very pleased to hear from you, my missus feels a bit nervous about doing it.
> 
> if you also know of any good areas/sites to wild camp that would be good too
> 
> ...



Hey Cookie, welcome to the site. If you are looking to do some wild camping in the UK then you have made a good choice with Scotland as a first time wild camping location. This is mainly due to the fact that the dreaded no overnite parking type signs are very rare, unlike the English side of the border.
There are many do's and dont's, all of them boil down to common sense, courtesy and respect for nature. I am sure you will get lots of advice from the members on this site, i will start off with a few basics for saftey. If pos check out the place you are going to park up for the night looking out for trees that might be a threat when the wind picks up during the night. Never park yourself into a corner, ie make sure there is room for you to reverse if you have to in a hurry. Keep everything you may need in a night time emergency at hand. For me that is my trousers lol, followed by vehicle keys torch and phone and whatever item you choose for personal protection. What i have found is that the further you camp away from civilisation the safer it is, and can not recall ever having a threatening situation whilst camping in the wilds. (only one dodgy situation comes to mind that was when two motor homes turned up at glentress peebles, out poured a load of geordies with bottles in there hands but it turned out ok as it was just Lenny and some mates turning up for a wild camping motorhome meet lol) Another point is that you mention campsites for water and emptying waste, dont forget black water can be emptied in most public toilets and grey water can go straight down a drain assuming you use no nasty chemicals. Water can also be obtained from public toilets , not forgetting stream water close to the source and spring water, even a graveyard is a good place to get fresh water. 
This should keep you going until the replies start coming in.
Ian


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi cookie, welcome to you both.
You will enjoy Scotland (land of the wild campers). Read some of the posts already under various regions of Scotland and you will gain a lot of local knowledge, including where to park, watering holes etc.
Dont forget the Ferry's are going to be cheaper for your trip to Lewis, but try to book in advance if possible, because I think a lot more people will now be visiting the Islands.(Advice from a Ferry's Info Guy at Oban earlier this year).
The main thing is, if it says NO CAMPING or NO OVERNIGHT STOPPING, don't do it, go elswhere.

Happy Camping.


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 16, 2008)

I endorse all of the above, apart from Lewis which is less friendly to wilding than the Uists. There are places like the butt of Lewis and various laybyes but around Stornaway you will need to wild near the cemetry just over the causeway to Tiuman head, just after the airport. Lots of the main tourist sites have no overnight signs. However the camp sites are pretty cheap but basic.
The Uists on the other hand positivly encourage you to wild, providing toilet emptying points and water fills at most ferry ports and some town halls.
enjoy the trip, I am jealous as hell. The further my summer visit to the Hebrides recedes the more I want to get back


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 16, 2008)

hi and welcome to a great site and a great bunch of what i think will turn out to be good friends i have certainly found that anyway. i think nowhereman has summed up wild camping a treat, one thing is keep your mobile fully charged and ready just in case  although we only wild and have never felt uncomfortable just enjoy.


----------

